# My 100 day workout plan is working!



## monniej (Aug 7, 2008)

i started on july 7th with the intention to workout for 100 days straight. so today is the 32nd day and i've managed to workout 30 of those days. my plan was to walk 3 miles per day for 100 days with a bit of floor work to tighten those jiggly bits.

i woke up this morning feeling a bit puggy and started to question whether or not waking up at 5:00am to do my 3 miles was really worth it. well, when i looked in the mirror i saw some serious definition! oh, i forget to mention that about 10 days ago i started to jog part of the distance. the walking just wasn't getting a good sweat going for me.

today i jogged at least 2/3rds of the 3 miles without any problems. my goal is to be jogging the entire 3 miles by the end of this month. i still need to work more on the jiggly bits, but i do see my hard work paying off!

i don't weigh myself so i go by how my clothes are fitting to check my progress. my size 12s are feeling a bit loose in the booty and waist! YAY! i haven't tried on my tester pants to see if i've reached my goal yet. maybe in another week i'll give it a shot!

has anyone else seen some marked progress in your workout routine? please share!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 7, 2008)

that's awesome!! you must be really proud of yourself. I've been trying to get into shape and I have to admit... I haven't been impressed with the results so far. It's definitely motivating to hear about your success though! keep it up and keep us updated!


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 7, 2008)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!

I finally started a dedicated workout routine at little before Christmas and although some days I feel like I haven't lost a pound, I've lost quite a lot and feel amazing. I've been walking too and I'm working up to the jogging. Hopefully by the fall I will be in good enough shape to do it.

Good luck with your continuing workout routine monniej!


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks ladies! i do feel really good about it. with this menopause thing i've had to push harder to see any results! it can be so disheartening. now i have to make myself understand that this is forever if i want to maintain this progress. one step at a time i guess.


----------



## shannonsilk (Aug 7, 2008)

congratulations. That's great! It can be so hard to stay motivated. Perhaps you can keep it fresher by mixing in other activities such as bike riding or lifting light weights. There are plenty of things to do besides walking and running.

And, hey, make sure you have good shoes.

Hang in there!


----------



## Karren (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea Monniej!! Its great when you can stick with a system that works.. I keep falling off my routine. If it wasn't for weekly ice hockey I'd be in big trouble...


----------



## magosienne (Aug 7, 2008)

congratulations !! i try to workout everyday, or at least 5 days a week, and i noticed more muscle, especially in the abdominal area, yay!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2008)

I was planning on walking 40 min a day everyday. I lost about 2 lbs. the first week, but then I skipped a day and one day turned into two and...well...I quit. lol.


----------



## monniej (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was planning on walking 40 min a day everyday. I lost about 2 lbs. the first week, but then I skipped a day and one day turned into two and...well...I quit. lol. i know how that is shaundra. that's exactly how i got to the point that i need 100 days straight! lol~

i've already started to think about what i need to do after the 100 days. the thought of getting back on the treadmill for the winter just isn't working. maybe an elliptical would work...

btw i counted my straight days. 19 in a row! not bad!

thanks for all the encouragement guys! you'll never know how much i appreciate it! please don't forget to post your routines. i need some new ideas! lol~

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif congratulations !! i try to workout everyday, or at least 5 days a week, and i noticed more muscle, especially in the abdominal area, yay! this is my hardest spot to tone! what's your secret?

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's fantastic! Congratulations! I finally started a dedicated workout routine at little before Christmas and although some days I feel like I haven't lost a pound, I've lost quite a lot and feel amazing. I've been walking too and I'm working up to the jogging. Hopefully by the fall I will be in good enough shape to do it.

Good luck with your continuing workout routine monniej!

whitney, we should set a date to post pics! maybe your one year mark? let me know what you think.

Originally Posted by *shannonsilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif congratulations. That's great! It can be so hard to stay motivated. Perhaps you can keep it fresher by mixing in other activities such as bike riding or lifting light weights. There are plenty of things to do besides walking and running. And, hey, make sure you have good shoes.

Hang in there!

i picked up a pair of brooks walkers. the best shoes i've ever tried. i went to a store for runners and they analyze your step and stride. very cool!excellent point about the weights! that may be just what i need!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 8, 2008)

When you start running the whole time it'll get addicting. I used to hate running but it feels so good now. Congrats on your progress.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is my hardest spot to tone! what's your secret? hehe !!




Turbo Jam + Pilates. i believe i'm going to kill all those extra kilos i need to loose, and when i'll be done, i'll have those firm abs i've always wanted.


----------



## katana (Aug 8, 2008)

CONGRATS MonnieJ

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whitney, we should set a date to post pics! maybe your one year mark? let me know what you think. Ahh, that's a little scary! lol... Depending on how I look at the one year mark I will let you know if I'm up for it.


----------



## Jesse69 (Aug 9, 2008)

I worked out to lose weight using a road bike, and I used a Polar Heart Rate Monitor and powermeter to record my workouts. It logged all my workout data on the supplied software + calender. I have logged almost all of my daily weight ever since 2003!

Took me 2 years of workout to go from a size 16 to 4! Have stayed a 4 to 6 for 3 years now!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 9, 2008)

That's great, love. Great work!

I dunno about treadmills... I lost weight doing daily walks for some weeks last year and the wind resistant helps with that. I read somewhere (most likely here on mut) how a guy trained on treadmill versus the outside and he saw how training outside was a better workout because your running towards the wind which creates the resistant and makes you work a little harder.

Unless you buy a fan and put it in front of you while on the treadmill haha.


----------



## monniej (Aug 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When you start running the whole time it'll get addicting. I used to hate running but it feels so good now. Congrats on your progress. i'm almost there and i can already see what you mean. you can't ever go back to walking, can you?


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 12, 2008)

wow

thats awesome

im so happy for you


----------



## monniej (Aug 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehe !!



Turbo Jam + Pilates. i believe i'm going to kill all those extra kilos i need to loose, and when i'll be done, i'll have those firm abs i've always wanted. i have a pilates dvd from gaiam. i thought those people were trying to kill me! lol~

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



CONGRATS MonnieJ
Keep up the good work!!!

thanks doll! i made it through today!

Originally Posted by *Jesse69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I worked out to lose weight using a road bike, and I used a Polar Heart Rate Monitor and powermeter to record my workouts. It logged all my workout data on the supplied software + calender. I have logged almost all of my daily weight ever since 2003!
Took me 2 years of workout to go from a size 16 to 4! Have stayed a 4 to 6 for 3 years now!

congrats jesse! care to share any secrets?

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's great, love. Great work!
I dunno about treadmills... I lost weight doing daily walks for some weeks last year and the wind resistant helps with that. I read somewhere (most likely here on mut) how a guy trained on treadmill versus the outside and he saw how training outside was a better workout because your running towards the wind which creates the resistant and makes you work a little harder.

Unless you buy a fan and put it in front of you while on the treadmill haha.

i think you're right celly. i have a much easier time with workouts outdoors. i can go further for long periods of time. go figure. i do like that fan idea. reminds me of an i luv lucy episode. lol~

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wowthats awesome

im so happy for you

thank you michal! so happy to see you!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm almost there and i can already see what you mean. you can't ever go back to walking, can you? Congrats, that's really great.



I know I can't. It feels like such an accomplishment.


----------



## monniej (Aug 25, 2008)

today is august 25th and i'm currently 50 days (half way there!) into my 100 days workout. i've missed a total of 6 days out of the 50, which is less than one day per week. i was able to run a complete mile for the first time on tuesday of last week! i was so excited, but i haven't been able to duplicate that effort, although i've tried everyday since! lol~ i've added my ab cruncher to my workout to work on my obliques and will be ramping up my situps and push ups. my legs looks amazing and my booty is as hard a a rock! very cool! if i can get this waist and tummy under control in the next 50 days, look out world! lol~


----------



## magosienne (Aug 26, 2008)

good luck !!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 27, 2008)

That's great Monnie! Seems like you've got your routine going on... good luck with it and I hope you achieve the goals you have set


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow good for you. As for me I love my dvds.maybe I shld rec Denise Austin's workout DVDS. I dun get much of that in Singapore n I order online from their website. She has been my motivator. It helps alot though..i lost abt 6kg in 3 months. But than lately I stopped..huh...cos my in laws came down and stayed with me and my hubby came back from sailing..and all the good food he cooked..and i slacked in my programme. Now he has gone sailing and I shld start my workout soon..just dun know when...maybe aft this friday cos I got physical training test...I dun want to start now and have aches all over..i need to go through the test ...I am sure to fail cos I have not trained my running though..Aft this fri I am going to start back my exercise regime..dun like wat i see in the mirror though. Sorry for the long story..hee hee.


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks magosienne and bec! i can use all the encouragement i can get!

i know it's hard to stay, motiviated, emmy. i think that it helps alot that i have a goal in mind and a target date to achieve it. without that i might not be doing as well. the question will be can i keep it up afterward? i sure hope so...


----------



## daer0n (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats Monnie! im so happy for you, you're doing great!

I would like to go out running too, it sounds/looks to me like you get really good results, mostly your legs and butt get toned really nicely, which is what i would like haha.

Can i come to run with you? LOL


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats Monnie! im so happy for you, you're doing great!I would like to go out running too, it sounds/looks to me like you get really good results, mostly your legs and butt get toned really nicely, which is what i would like haha.

Can i come to run with you? LOL





please do join me, nury! you're not too far away! just across the bridge or tunnel! lol~

i don't know how i'm going to make out when it gets cold. the thought of the treadmill just doesn't get me excited anymore...


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your success so far Monnie! I love working out, mainly because I find it relaxing.

I'm not a huge fan of treadmills either...how about an elliptical? I love those



.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on sticking with it! I'm jealous! I cant ever seem to stick with my workout routines longer then 2 weeks lol. I am starting a new one this weekend though so hopefully I can stay motivated long enough to see some results.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 29, 2008)

You are doing great Monniej, we'll keep each oter motivated hehe

I love my threadmill and was addicted to it once and hopefully will be again soon, I'm also a HUGE fan of the Billy Blanks DVDs specially the Blast Cardio workout one...it gave me great results


----------



## monniej (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations on your success so far Monnie! I love working out, mainly because I find it relaxing.
I'm not a huge fan of treadmills either...how about an elliptical? I love those



.

thanks so much tiffany! i love the elliptical! i want to get one for my birthday. it would be nice to switch up every now and then.

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats on sticking with it! I'm jealous! I cant ever seem to stick with my workout routines longer then 2 weeks lol. I am starting a new one this weekend though so hopefully I can stay motivated long enough to see some results. chelsey, you should join sunshine and me on our quest to keep each other motivated. i know how important it is to have someone giving you alittle push when you need it. you would think after over 50 days it should get easier, but i still have to push myself everyday. the goal for me now is to make it a lifestyle change, not just a temp fix.

Originally Posted by *Sunshine80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are doing great Monniej, we'll keep each oter motivated hehe I love my threadmill and was addicted to it once and hopefully will be again soon, I'm also a HUGE fan of the Billy Blanks DVDs specially the Blast Cardio workout one...it gave me great results

well it certainly shows! you look amazing and have had fantastic progress! i've never tried billy blanks, but if i can get those type of results i may have to check billy out! lol~ i haven't found anything that works better than serious cardio!


----------



## khmaichic (Oct 12, 2008)

thats wonderful!


----------



## meme1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats..

Great effort .


----------

